# Gehäuselüfter



## noob (2. Okt. 2009)

hi Leute,
wieviel Watt verbracht eigentlich ein Gehäuselüfter?

z.B.
http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/luefter/ultra-kaze-120.html

Grüße


----------



## Burge (2. Okt. 2009)

*Specifications:*
19,81dBA /   44,44CFM =  75 m³/h / DC12V / 0,25A (1000rpm Version)
32,91dBA /   87,63CFM = 149  m³/h / DC12V / 0,25A (2000rpm Version)
45,90dBA / 133,60CFM = 228 m³/h / DC12V / 0,60A (3000rpm Version)




> Die elektrische Leistung _P_, die in einem Bauelement umgesetzt wird, ist bei Gleichstrom das Produkt der elektrischen Spannung _U_ und der Stromstärke _I_:



Lernt man denn heute nix mehr in der Schule


----------



## Laubie (4. Okt. 2009)

Zitat von Burge:


> Lernt man denn heute nix mehr in der Schule


non scholae sed vitae discimus

bin angehender Physiklehrer... wenn ich eins in meinen Praktika gelernt habe, dann ist das das Fehlen der Fähigkeit, das in der Schule gelernte im Alltag anzuwenden 

Aber das ist ja nur ne Herausforderung an die Lehrer von morgen  ;-)


----------



## noob (4. Okt. 2009)

Danke für die Formel.

Im Dauerbetrieb und unter Vollast sind das ungefähr 12 € im Jahr.

Grüße


P.S. Schule? Das ist doch sone Bildungsanstalt... 
"Nicht für das Leben, sondern für die Schule lernen wir"


----------

